# 3000 liter Cyphotilapia Gibberosa Kitumba in Norway



## Jossi (Oct 30, 2010)

Please have a look at this link to my Kitumba- tank in Norway:

Would love to make a thread fo it at this site but have a little trouble with loading pictures....


----------



## Jossi (Oct 30, 2010)

Here is the link:

http://nettakvariet.no/forum/showthread ... otilapia...


----------



## Idahoan (Dec 10, 2002)

Very very nice! It may be an understatement but what else can I say? :thumb:


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

The gnu head is a bit startling and distracting...but other than that, a stunning tank!


----------



## Jossi (Oct 30, 2010)

This is the link to my aquarium at YouTube


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

That's close to 800 gallons, yes? What are the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## Jossi (Oct 30, 2010)

It is 365 x 90 x 90 cm.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Truly amazing. I hope you continue to make more videos of your tank(s). I love the scale of your tank and fish. =D>


----------



## brucem (Aug 12, 2009)

Both your tanks are fantastic. Congratulations on an awesome job.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Beautiful :thumb:


----------



## bigfry (Dec 3, 2010)

Very beautiful setup, and nice fish! They are not shy at all.

How do you catch a holding female from a tank this size?


----------



## Jossi (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you everyone!!
Regarding how to catch the holding female: Two big nets - with a helper- from each side of the tank. Normally it is no problem, since the fishes are used to being hand feeded and not mutch stressed.


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

did you make th tabk yourself??


----------



## Jossi (Oct 30, 2010)

mobafrontlover said:


> did you make th tabk yourself??


I bought the tank usead from Denmark, but had to take it apart and set it together/silicone it up again. Tge interior and table/woodwork is made by myself. So the answer is : Yes.


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

O cool just asking cause tanks here in the us only go up to 300 gallon and they are really hard to find everything biigger is custom made so. I can find


----------



## Jossi (Oct 30, 2010)

Please have a look at my Youtube video of my spawning Gibberosa. I am talking norwegian in the first 10 seconds - bu from then it is continuing in english....


----------



## Bennyliv (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome! I thought gibberosa is shy by character but your success in handfeeding it is amazing!!


----------

